# Adapter question...



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

What's up guys and gals? I recently handed a Yamaha RX-V765 receiver down to my Dad. He's a little old school and wants to connect his turntable to it. I bought him a newer turntable that has analog and USB output on it. However, the receiver doesn't have a USB input. What it does have is HDMI, Coax, and Optic. Here's my question, is there any way to convert that USB output to any digital format to play through the receiver? Right now it's playing via analog, and I'm thinking we can get better sound digitally. I've googled a few adapters but I wanted confirmation from somebody who has done something along these lines. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

